# USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook



## DK_940 (10. September 2018)

*USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Dell Inspiron 7370 und möchte ein Sauberes Arbeitssetup aufbauen (USB-C sei dank).

Nun suche ich einen USB-C hub mit dem ich die Peripherie anschließen kann, aber gleichzeitig das NB Laden damit ich eben nur den USB Stecker habe.
Sowas in die Richtung habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, deshalb hoffe ich das hier jemand einen Geheimtipp parat hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
DK


----------



## Filmrissverleih (10. September 2018)

*AW: USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook*

Moin

Ich suche gerade auch einen, Auswahl auf Amazon ist ja fast zu viel...
Hier ist einer mit USB-C Ladefunktion (QacQoc USB C Hub Aluminium Typ C Adapter mit 3 USB 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer)

Passend zu meinem Lenovo Yoga werde ich mir diesen hier wohl bestellen, weil wegen LAN Anschluss
(Lenovo USB-C Hub, Type C Adapter mit HDMI Anschluss: Amazon.de: Elektronik)


----------



## DOcean (10. September 2018)

*AW: USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook*

von DELL gibt es auch diverse die das können: Access Denied


----------



## DK_940 (10. September 2018)

*AW: USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@Filmrissverleih das ist genau das richtige. Vielen Dank.
Edit: Habe gerade bei der Suche nach einem USB Netzteil diesen hier gefunden Inateck USB C 9 Ports Aluminium Hub, Type C Datenhub: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Selben Funktionen wie der Lenovo aber etwas günstiger.

@DOcean Die Dell Docks habe ich bereits gefunden gehabt, jedoch sind die aus meiner sicht einfach Maßlos überteuert.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (10. September 2018)

*AW: USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook*

Ja, der schaut gut aus, kann ja eg alles. 

Aber ob auch alles gleichzeitig funktioniert? Worst Case.... Laut Bewertungen soll der Hub ja sehr warm/heiss werden


----------



## DK_940 (10. September 2018)

*AW: USB-C Hub mit Ladefunktion für Notebook*

Wie ich gelesen habe werden mehrere solcher Hubs recht warm. Gerade dann, wenn man über den Hub Lädt. Aber hey. Probieren geht über studieren und wenn´s nicht taugt muss es halt zurück.


----------

